# Anyone want to hunt Illinois this year?



## z71mathewsman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going up this weekend to look at several farms to lease for this year.The area is around Shawnee National Forest in the extreme southern part of the state.Just a 6 hr drive. One farm is 520 acres,the other 350.I could have a couple spots open,I'll keep you posted.  Attention Attention:::::: This is no outfitter!


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Illinois hunt*

pm sent


----------



## fishphillips (Mar 9, 2006)

let me know what you find . thanks Gary


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 9, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 69camaro (Mar 10, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Call me for more info.


 770-489-2703   home

 770-355-7867   cell

                                               Thanks Randy


----------



## Murdock (Mar 13, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## formula1 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Illinois Land*

PM sent.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 13, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Serious hunters only PLEASE!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Illinois!*

I have 3 openings for the rut week,,,,,,,Nov-4th----Nov 11th on a full moon,,,,if you guys haven't experienced a rut on a full moon in Illinois,,,,,,,,,,, missing the best hunting of your life.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 17, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## gumpster34 (Mar 17, 2006)

what does it cost


----------



## hunterdaddy (Mar 19, 2006)

is it the the rising sun farms,have hunted with vic and his son on that place before it was awesome


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 19, 2006)

*Illinois!*

No it's not,,,,,this is on private farms.


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 19, 2006)

How much and in what county or counties?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Illinois!*

If you want to hunt Illinois,here is your chance.No outfitter here,trying to help this guy fill his spots. 7 day,archery hunt,first 2 weeks of Nov.He is only putting 8 hunters on 2,000 acres,it is 6 different farms,per week.He can provide lodging for $25 to $35 a night,,within 2 to 3 miles from these farms.Very easy to access these farms.They are located just 3 miles off I-57 in southern Illinois.I have home video of these farms this past weekend,and pics of the bucks that have been harvested in the area.The price for this hunt is $1,000. A $300 deposit is due by May 1st    Folks,,,,,,,this is a rut hunt,check around,this will not last long.I have 3 openings for the first week of Nov. The tracts are in Union County near Bumcombe,Il.  Serious hunters only ,,,,,,,,Please! 

< Message edited by z71georgiaguy -- 3/15/2006 4:40:14 PM >


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Mar 20, 2006)

*problems?*

hey randy is this deal dead or is it still a go?  did u get the answer to the OF question?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Your in Broadhead.You ready to go hunt some of those big mid-west bucks?


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Mar 21, 2006)

*Illinois!  Are You Kidding Me?*

I'm so cranked I just about peed my pants.  Now it's gonna drive me nuts waiting till November!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 25, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Ain't seen nothin yet!  Wait till you get up there and see all those big yankee bucks,better bring a few diapers!


----------



## Murdock (Mar 25, 2006)

*Ill*

Still have spots and how many?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 25, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Spots are pending on deposits,,,,,,might have another tract of 1,000 acres,got to get back with the landowner and see how many he wants.I'll keep it posted!

                                Thanks Randy


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Hey broadhead,this is what you can expect out of Illinois,my buddy killed this last year on our lease in Green County.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Can't send PM to you*

Your PM box is full. 

Eddie


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 26, 2006)

*Go Illini!*

Hi....Do you have any kind of lease openings or options where guy could bowhunt one of the farms for the whole bowseason?
Thanks!
DBLRR


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Illinois!*

And another Illinois buck!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Illinois!*

I still have 3 more openings for this week rut hunt! Check around for the prices for a Illinois Rut Hunt,if you find something cheaper let me know.Also this is prime land!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 30, 2006)

*Illinois!*

2 more openings,,,only a 6 hr.drive from Douglasville,Ga.


----------



## BowHuntNut (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are some fine deer that you posted Z........ That main frame 8 looks awsome. It has super long main beams. Illinois is a big buck hunters paradise!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 6, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Hey Bowhuntnut!   These people don't know what there missing,,,,,,,,,Let them hunt in Georgia and shoot those little scrubs!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 9, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 9, 2006)

*Season Lease?*

Any info on the season lease that you told me about?
DBLRR


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 10, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Still waiting on phone call from landowner,,,don't want to pressure him,,,,,because this is prime time property. Know what I mean?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 12, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BowHuntNut (Apr 13, 2006)

*Scrubs*

I know its hard to let go of the money Z..... The first time it was tough for me but, after my first trip I can honestly say good lord willing, as long as I am able I will go back every year. Words cannot describe how awsome an experience it is to see all those big bucks that Illinois has to offer!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 16, 2006)

*Illinois!*

I try and tell these guys that they think it is stupid to pay that much for a week hunt.I've hunted some prime counties in Georgia,and NO county in this state can compare what Illinois has to offer. You will see more bucks in a week than you will in 2 years in Georgia.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Illinois*

You guys keep posting about those big Illinois bucks and I'm going to be a nervous wreck by the time November comes!!

I can't wait to get there!

ET


----------



## z71mathewsman (Apr 18, 2006)

*Illinois!*

Wait till you see them BIG ILLINOIS BUCKS in person!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Illinois*

I can't wait.  This is my first time and I'm used to being happy to see one like the one in my 'thumbnail'(That's about a 110 or so the I let walk three times last year).  I can't imagine those to be the 'babies'.  I guess I'm going to have to look at a lot of Monster buck videos to prepare myself for this party.

BTW, are we full on our hunt?

ET


----------

